# Maria Callas: Casta Diva



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted - I did search

Link


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

My very first 'opera' memory is hearing Maria Callas on radio.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Moira said:


> My very first 'opera' memory is hearing Maria Callas on radio.


So is mine! La Traviata, sempre libera, Oxford, 1981.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

The first time I heard Maria Callas on radio was before 1967 because I can remember where I heard it and we left that place in early 1967. I can't say what I heard, either, only that I liked it enough to make the sound and the name a connection in my brain. Reflecting on it, I remember asking my father if she was famous, and he said "Very". Yet I knew that this was not someone I had ever heard before. My mother seldom listened to classical music, preferring jazz and my father didn't listen to much opera, so it must have been one of those compilation programmes that plays all sorts of music.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Love Callas singing "Norma" and Casta Diva.
The first piece I heard her sing was "Mon cœur s'ouvre à ta voix" From Saint Saens Samson and Delilah on a old compilation lp of my late fathers. It was his fave Callas song. Marvelous!


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

She is one of the voices I can hear in the silence.


----------



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

Callas is the greatest kunst diva to this day. She conveyed emotion using her voice that no body has surpassed. The first time I heard Callas was the 'Regnava nel silenzio' in Lucia di Lammermore. The sadness when she discribed the apparition and the elation of seeing Edgardo blew me over. And the way she sung 'Alfredo, Alfredo, di questo core' in La Traviata with tears in her voice is totally unbelievable. I think people who criticise her voice as 'ugly, top not secure...' missed the point completely because she is unique. The normal way of classify does not apply to her.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I contacted James Edwards the tenor who sings in this show to see if they were going to release it as a DVD. He didn't think so but he said a European tour is planned.


----------

